# Sibelius #5 Poem



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

Let me know what you guys think
Wrote this poem while listening to and reading about sibelius' fifth symphony

*"Earth and Worms and Heartache"*

How rare to see
sixteen swans circle
and settle
one after the other
onto our lake

It is to forget
that which is the 
true swan song

So it is when God
hands you pieces of Mosaic
to order 
into
human and earthly forms.

Or do we fight for divine hues,
create the colours as we can,
in the synthesis of one coherent capture?


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for this, Eric.

I would really love for you to post this poem in the Sibelius Forum, even if you were post this and only this.

For those who may be somewhat "uninitiated", the content of the poem is based on things that Sibelius had said/written about the 5th Symphony, but EricIsAPolarBear has put the words in a new light and framework, linking them and adding his own thoughts in a very interesting way.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, that's really good, Eric! It actually sounds very Rilkean, actually...


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

A lovely poem, to match the music.

Well done.


Margaret


----------

